# Green filmy floating in my tank



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

So i just get back from a week away and my brother was watching over my fish and 2 problems occured he said. the first problem still exsists, there is a green filmy particals floating at the top of my tank. I have done a water change and what ever it is just floats back up. I have a very thin holed net that I was trying to scoop it all up. Now on to the second problem a crazy algae bloom happened he said. He was scraping the glass twice a day because there was so much algae blooming. That has gone away though after he did a water change. 

I have a 14 gallon biocube with approx 20-25 lbs of live rock with 1 cleaner shrimp, 4 blue legged hermit crabs, 1 clownfish, yellow tail damsel and 3 3 inch pulsating xenia sprouts.

I was going to add more until i came home and seen this. I can take pics and send them via email or text.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

How long has the tank been running?

How are your levels? Any of the livestock bothered?

Maybe the tank was overfed?

Maybe aim a powerhead towards the surface to break the surface of the water to keep the film suspended. Can you run some filter material to help clear it up?


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Tanks been running for a while now i would say 3-4 months plus. All my levels are normal. The livestock dont seem bothered or look sick in anyway. I feed plankton about every two days and just enough that they all get some. I havent tried another powerhead pointing to the top of ghe water. I guess i could try that next paycheck.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

If you already have a powerhead in the tank, just point that one upwards.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a powerhead that moves around. It'll move in a circle. I just counted and the the movement hits the top of the water every 9 seconds. Is that enough?


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

It sounds like you only have the one built in pump. This really isn't enough flow for e tank. You should have at least one more powerhead. That should clear things up and keep the filmy stuff suspended so it can be filtered out.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh okay. Ill try that thanks!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, and is your skimmer pulling out any smelly skimmate? If its not up to par, then the tankwater is just circulating and the protein is building up, not being removed.


----------



## Epok (Jun 20, 2011)

protein skimmer isnt really pulling anything out, just a litte bit of brown stuff. I put another power head in and it seems to be clear now. We will see in a couple days.


----------

